# New tank recommendations



## Monkey.D.Luffy (4/10/16)

I'm looking to get another tank for my cuboid. And currently I have a uwell crown this will be the tank i use to work daily but now I'm looking for something else to use on weekends and at home. I was dead set on the tfv8 due to its coil options and rta base when I feel I'm ready to take that step. But I have seen that the cuboid 150w will have an amp limit so I won't be able to use the tfv8 properly. So my alternatives to this which will work appropriately on the cuboid, a tank that will give me both Comercial and rta options with flavourful vape and decent clouds. Price matters but I'm open to any recommendation regardless.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (5/10/16)

Monkey.D.Luffy said:


> I'm looking to get another tank for my cuboid. And currently I have a uwell crown this will be the tank i use to work daily but now I'm looking for something else to use on weekends and at home. I was dead set on the tfv8 due to its coil options and rta base when I feel I'm ready to take that step. But I have seen that the cuboid 150w will have an amp limit so I won't be able to use the tfv8 properly. So my alternatives to this which will work appropriately on the cuboid, a tank that will give me both Comercial and rta options with flavourful vape and decent clouds. Price matters but I'm open to any recommendation regardless.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



You seem keen on a Smok tank, might I suggest the Smok Minos. Small tank with great flavour and cloud production. It's a 25mm short tank that holds 4ml liquid, can take stock coils and comes with the RBA in the box. 
I absolutely love mine to death!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imtiaaz (5/10/16)

Greyz said:


> You seem keen on a Smok tank, might I suggest the Smok Minos. Small tank with great flavour and cloud production. It's a 25mm short tank that holds 4ml liquid, can take stock coils and comes with the RBA in the box.
> I absolutely love mine to death!
> View attachment 70279



The Smok rep at it again @Greyz . I actually decided to whip out the baby beast last night and do a build on it and was pleasantly surprised at the flavor and cloud production I got off this little 22mm tank. So based on that I'm sure the Minos will be superb. Smok is just making of theeee best products at the moment IMO, I thought the H-priv(@Greyz recommendation) was awesome, then got the alien with the baby beast and even though I change ati's, that setup in itself is just chicken dinner. 

So I would definitely listen to @Greyz when it comes to the smok products, he knows what his talking about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/10/16)

Monkey.D.Luffy said:


> I'm looking to get another tank for my cuboid. And currently I have a uwell crown this will be the tank i use to work daily but now I'm looking for something else to use on weekends and at home. I was dead set on the tfv8 due to its coil options and rta base when I feel I'm ready to take that step. But I have seen that the cuboid 150w will have an amp limit so I won't be able to use the tfv8 properly. So my alternatives to this which will work appropriately on the cuboid, a tank that will give me both Comercial and rta options with flavourful vape and decent clouds. Price matters but I'm open to any recommendation regardless.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


You cant go wrong with the Serpent Mini, for me its one of the best tanks out there at the mo. A breeze to build and wick. Also wont break the bank, around R530, depending where you buy

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## skola (5/10/16)

Greyz said:


> You seem keen on a Smok tank, might I suggest the Smok Minos. Small tank with great flavour and cloud production. It's a 25mm short tank that holds 4ml liquid, can take stock coils and comes with the RBA in the box.
> I absolutely love mine to death!
> View attachment 70279


Is the minos available locally @Greyz?


----------



## Greyz (5/10/16)

skola said:


> Is the minos available locally @Greyz?


I know that Ridwaan from Downtown Vapery (www.vapepulse.co.za) had stock in his shop but I don't know of any other vendors that have stock.

EDIT: I just checked and he has stock on his website.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (5/10/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> The Smok rep at it again @Greyz . I actually decided to whip out the baby beast last night and do a build on it and was pleasantly surprised at the flavor and cloud production I got off this little 22mm tank. So based on that I'm sure the Minos will be superb. Smok is just making of theeee best products at the moment IMO, I thought the H-priv(@Greyz recommendation) was awesome, then got the alien with the baby beast and even though I change ati's, that setup in itself is just chicken dinner.
> 
> So I would definitely listen to @Greyz when it comes to the smok products, he knows what his talking about.


I'll try contain my jealousy of your Alien mod while wholeheartedly agreeing. Smok has just been knocking it out the park lately. Their tanks and mods have been second to none. 

I love my H-Priv but it's getting long in the tooth now. It's got a few scratches on it so I'm looking at a new Smok mod, maybe the G-Priv....


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola (5/10/16)

Greyz said:


> I know that Ridwaan from Downtown Vapery (www.vapepulse.co.za) had stock in his shop but I don't know of any other vendors that have stock.
> 
> EDIT: I just checked and he has stock on his website.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks bud! Been waiting on this little beaut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (5/10/16)

Greyz said:


> I'll try contain my jealousy of your Alien mod while wholeheartedly agreeing. Smok has just been knocking it out the park lately. Their tanks and mods have been second to none.
> 
> I love my H-Priv but it's getting long in the tooth now. It's got a few scratches on it so I'm looking at a new Smok mod, maybe the G-Priv....
> 
> ...



OOOOOH WOW...When is this expected to be released @Greyz ?


----------



## Greyz (5/10/16)

skola said:


> Thanks bud! Been waiting on this little beaut.


Schweet! Let us know what you think of the tank if you get one. 
I just sent 30min giving mine some love  






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (5/10/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> OOOOOH WOW...When is this expected to be released @Greyz ?


I'm not sure when it will be available as the preorder date, like the Alien mods, keeps getting pushed back. But I'm a patient predator I'll wait till it's released and I can watch some reviews before buying.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (5/10/16)

Greyz said:


> You seem keen on a Smok tank, might I suggest the Smok Minos. Small tank with great flavour and cloud production. It's a 25mm short tank that holds 4ml liquid, can take stock coils and comes with the RBA in the box.
> I absolutely love mine to death!
> View attachment 70279


This actually looks really good. Will research this. I would prefer a bigher tank though. Is this better than the tfv8 baby? I've also been looking at the Arctic v8.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (5/10/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> You cant go wrong with the Serpent Mini, for me its one of the best tanks out there at the mo. A breeze to build and wick. Also wont break the bank, around R530, depending where you buy


Any idea who would be stocking this?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/10/16)

Monkey.D.Luffy said:


> Any idea who would be stocking this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Vapeking has the 22ml version and Sir Vape has the 25ml


----------

